# [KDE4.1] Overlay pour install KDE4.1

## apocryphe

Bonjour,

d'ici 1 a 2 semaines je vais installer une gentoo, et j'aimerai beneficier de kde 4.1 en 64bits

quelqu un connait il un overlay susceptible de le proposer d'ici peu de temps ?

merci

----------

## yoyo

Bonjour,

Il existe un layman-overlay nommé "kde" qui propose des live-ebuilds permettant d'installer KDE via les sources du svn.

Je pense que la version 4.1 sera présente rapidement dans cet overlay à moins qu'ils laissent la main aux dev Gentoo et qu'il soit dispo directement dans l'arbre officiel.

Sinon, tu peux aussi aller voir dans le forum Unsupported Software.

Enjoy !

----------

## apocryphe

yoyo

merci !

quelqu un a des infos au sujet des problemes de lenteur rencontrés avec les cartes nvidia 8000/9000 ?

j'ai vaguement lu que les beta 177 pouvaient resoudre le souci, mais ils n'existent visiblement qu'en 32bits

mais la version 64bits a l'air plus recente (30 juillet 2008) mais version inferieur 173...

----------

## apocryphe

http://techbase.kde.org/User:Lemma/KDE4-NVIDIA

visiblement les 173.14 ont l'air de corriger le tir

----------

## bob1977

Bonjour apocryphe,

  Il y a aussi l'overlay "kdesvn-portage" qui propose la version svn et la version 4.1 de kde. Par contre, il faudra demasquer beaucoup de paquets pour installer l'une ou l'autre.

package.keywords:

```
#pour kde 4

kde-base/kde-meta:4.1 ** 

kde-base/amor:4.1 **

kde-base/ark:4.1 **

kde-base/blinken:4.1 **

kde-base/bovo:4.1 **

kde-base/cervisia:4.1 **

kde-base/dolphin:4.1 **

kde-base/drkonqi:4.1 **

kde-base/gwenview:4.1 **

kde-base/juk:4.1 **

kde-base/kalgebra:4.1 **

kde-base/kalzium:4.1 **

kde-base/kamera:4.1 **

kde-base/kanagram:4.1 **

kde-base/kappfinder:4.1 **

kde-base/kapptemplate:4.1 **

kde-base/kate:4.1 **

kde-base/katomic:4.1 **

kde-base/kbattleship:4.1 **

kde-base/kblackbox:4.1 **

kde-base/kbounce:4.1 **

kde-base/kbruch:4.1 **

kde-base/kbugbuster:4.1 **

kde-base/kcachegrind:4.1 **

kde-base/kcalc:4.1 **

kde-base/kcharselect:4.1 **

kde-base/kcheckpass:4.1 **

kde-base/kcminit:4.1 **

kde-base/kcmshell:4.1 **

kde-base/kcolorchooser:4.1 **

kde-base/kcontrol:4.1 **

kde-base/kcron:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-colorschemes:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-iconthemes:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeaccounts-plugin:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeadmin-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeartwork-colorschemes:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeartwork-icewm-themes:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeartwork-kworldclock:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeartwork-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeartwork-styles:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers:4.1 **

kde-base/kdebase-data:4.1 **

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves:4.1 **

kde-base/kdebase-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kdebase-startkde:4.1 **

kde-base/kdebugdialog:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeedu-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kdegames-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kdegraphics-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kinfocenter:4.1 **

kde-base/kdelibs:4.1 **

kde-base/kde-l10n:4.1 **

kde-base/kde-menu:4.1 **

kde-base/kde-menu-icons:4.1 **

kde-base/kde-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves:4.1 **

kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing:4.1 **

kde-base/kdenetwork-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kdepasswd:4.1 **

kde-base/kdepimlibs:4.1 **

kde-base/kdesdk-kioslaves:4.1 **

kde-base/kdesdk-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kdesdk-misc:4.1 **

kde-base/kdesdk-scripts:4.1 **

kde-base/kdessh:4.1 **

kde-base/kdesu:4.1 **

kde-base/kdetoys-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeutils-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kde-wallpapers:4.1 **

kde-base/kdf:4.1 **

kde-base/kdialog:4.1 **

kde-base/kdm:4.1 **

kde-base/kdnssd:4.1 **

kde-base/keditbookmarks:4.1 **

kde-base/kfile:4.1 **

kde-base/kfind:4.1 **

kde-base/kfloppy:4.1 **

kde-base/kfourinline:4.1 **

kde-base/kgamma:4.1 **

kde-base/kgeography:4.1 **

kde-base/kget:4.1 **

kde-base/kgoldrunner:4.1 **

kde-base/kgpg:4.1 **

kde-base/khangman:4.1 **

kde-base/khelpcenter:4.1 **

kde-base/khotkeys:4.1 **

kde-base/kig:4.1 **

kde-base/kioclient:4.1 **

kde-base/kiriki:4.1 **

kde-base/kiten:4.1 **

kde-base/kjots:4.1 **

kde-base/kjumpingcube:4.1 **

kde-base/klettres:4.1 **

kde-base/klines:4.1 **

kde-base/klipper:4.1 **

kde-base/kmag:4.1 **

kde-base/kmahjongg:4.1 **

kde-base/kmenuedit:4.1 **

kde-base/kmilo:4.1 **

kde-base/kmimetypefinder:4.1 **

kde-base/kmines:4.1 **

kde-base/kmix:4.1 **

kde-base/kmousetool:4.1 **

kde-base/kmouth:4.1 **

kde-base/kmplot:4.1 **

kde-base/knetattach:kde-4. **1

kde-base/knetwalk:4.1 **

kde-base/knetworkconf:4.1 **

kde-base/knewsticker:4.1 **

kde-base/knewstuff:4.1 **

kde-base/knotify:4.1 **

kde-base/kolf:4.1 **

kde-base/kolourpaint:4.1 **

kde-base/kompare:4.1 **

kde-base/konqueror:4.1 **

kde-base/konquest:4.1 **

kde-base/konsole:4.1 **

kde-base/kopete:4.1 **

kde-base/kpasswdserver:4.1 **

kde-base/kpat:4.1 **

kde-base/kpercentage:4.1 **

kde-base/kppp:4.1 **

kde-base/kquitapp:4.1 **

kde-base/krdc:4.1 **

kde-base/kreadconfig:4.1 **

kde-base/kreversi:4.1 **

kde-base/krfb:4.1 **

kde-base/kruler:4.1 **

kde-base/krunner:4.1 **

kde-base/ksame:4.1 **

kde-base/kscd:4.1 **

kde-base/kscreensaver:4.1 **

kde-base/kshisen:4.1 **

kde-base/ksmserver:4.1 **

kde-base/ksnapshot:4.1 **

kde-base/kspaceduel:4.1 **

kde-base/ksplash:4.1 **

kde-base/ksquares:4.1 **

kde-base/kstars:4.1 **

kde-base/kstart:4.1 **

kde-base/kstartupconfig:4.1 **

kde-base/kstyles:4.1 **

kde-base/ksudoku:4.1 **

kde-base/ksysguard:4.1 **

kde-base/ksystraycmd:4.1 **

kde-base/kteatime:4.1 **

kde-base/ktimer:4.1 **

kde-base/ktimezoned:4.1 **

kde-base/ktip:4.1 **

kde-base/ktouch:4.1 **

kde-base/ktraderclient:4.1 **

kde-base/kttsd:4.1 **

kde-base/ktuberling:4.1 **

kde-base/kturtle:4.1 **

kde-base/ktux:4.1 **

kde-base/kuiserver:4.1 **

kde-base/kuiviewer:4.1 **

kde-base/kurifilter-plugins:4.1 **

kde-base/kuser:4.1 **

kde-base/kwallet:4.1 **

kde-base/kweather:4.1 **

kde-base/kwin:4.1 **

kde-base/kwordquiz:4.1 **

kde-base/kworldclock:4.1 **

kde-base/kwrite:4.1 **

kde-base/libkcddb:4.1 **

kde-base/libkcompactdisc:4.1 **

kde-base/libkdeedu:4.1 **

kde-base/libkdegames:4.1 **

kde-base/libkmahjongg:4.1 **

kde-base/libkonq:4.1 **

kde-base/libkscan:4.1 **

kde-base/libkworkspace:4.1 **

kde-base/libplasma:4.1 **

kde-base/libtaskmanager:4.1 **

kde-base/lilo-config:4.1 **

kde-base/lskat:4.1 **

kde-base/marble:4.1 **

kde-base/nepomuk:4.1 **

kde-base/nsplugins:4.1 **

kde-base/okular:4.1 **

kde-base/parley:4.1 **

kde-base/phonon:4.1 **

kde-base/plasma:4.1 **

kde-base/poxml:4.1 **

kde-base/qimageblitz **

kde-base/secpolicy:4.1 **

kde-base/solid:4.1 **

kde-base/soliduiserver:4.1 **

kde-base/strigi-analyzer:4.1 **

kde-base/superkaramba:4.1 **

kde-base/svgpart:4.1 **

kde-base/sweeper:4.1 **

kde-base/systemsettings:4.1 **

kde-base/umbrello:4.1 **

x11-libs/qt-qt3support

x11-libs/qt-gui

x11-libs/qt-dbus

x11-libs/qt-core

x11-libs/qt-script

x11-libs/qt-sql

x11-libs/qt-svg

dev-libs/soprano 

dev-libs/rasqal

dev-cpp/clucene

dev-libs/redland

dev-util/cmake

x11-libs/qt-opengl **

x11-libs/qt-test

app-misc/strigi

kde-base/automoc **

app-crypt/qca

app-office/akonadi-server **

x11-libs/qt-webkit

media-sound/phonon **

kde-base/dragonplayer **

kde-base/phonon-xine **

kde-base/kblocks **

kde-base/kubrick **

kde-base/kdiamond **

kde-base/kbreakout **

kde-base/ksirk **

kde-base/kollision **

kde-base/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer **

kde-base/libkexiv2 **

kde-base/libksane **

dev-libs/soprano **

kde-base/libkipi **

kde-base/libkdcraw **

app-text/libspectre

kde-base/kdepim-meta **

kde-base/knotes **

kde-base/kontactinterfaces **

kde-base/kode **

kde-base/libkdepim **

kde-base/kdepim-strigi-analyzer **

kde-base/libkleo **

kde-base/korganizer **

kde-base/kaddressbook **

kde-base/libkholidays **

kde-base/kmailcvt **

kde-base/kdemaildir **

kde-base/akonadi **

kde-base/kontact **

kde-base/knode **

kde-base/libkpgp **

kde-base/kalarm **

kde-base/ktnef **

kde-base/libksieve **

kde-base/akregator **

kde-base/kleopatra **

kde-base/mimelib **

kde-base/korn **

kde-base/kmail **

kde-base/plasma-workspace **

x11-apps/xinit

kde-base/plasma-apps **

kde-base/solid-hardware **

kde-base/renamedlg-plugins **

kde-base/kiconfinder **

kde-base/ksystemlog **

kde-base/okteta **

kde-base/step **

sci-mathematics/gmm

kde-base/kdesdk-strigi-analyzer **

kde-base/kstartperf **

kde-base/lokalize **

kde-base/amor:4.1 **

kde-base/ark:4.1 **

kde-base/blinken:4.1 **

kde-base/bovo:4.1 **

kde-base/cervisia:4.1 **

kde-base/dolphin:4.1 **

kde-base/drkonqi:4.1 **

kde-base/gwenview:4.1 **

kde-base/juk:4.1 **

kde-base/kalgebra:4.1 **

kde-base/kalzium:4.1 **

kde-base/kamera:4.1 **

kde-base/kanagram:4.1 **

kde-base/kappfinder:4.1 **

kde-base/kapptemplate:4.1 **

kde-base/kate:4.1 **

kde-base/katomic:4.1 **

kde-base/kbattleship:4.1 **

kde-base/kblackbox:4.1 **

kde-base/kbounce:4.1 **

kde-base/kbruch:4.1 **

kde-base/kbugbuster:4.1 **

kde-base/kcachegrind:4.1 **

kde-base/kcalc:4.1 **

kde-base/kcharselect:4.1 **

kde-base/kcheckpass:4.1 **

kde-base/kcminit:4.1 **

kde-base/kcmshell:4.1 **

kde-base/kcolorchooser:4.1 **

kde-base/kcontrol:4.1 **

kde-base/kcron:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-colorschemes:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-iconthemes:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeaccounts-plugin:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeadmin-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeartwork-colorschemes:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeartwork-icewm-themes:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeartwork-kworldclock:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeartwork-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeartwork-styles:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers:4.1 **

kde-base/kdebase-data:4.1 **

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves:4.1 **

kde-base/kdebase-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kdebase-startkde:4.1 **

kde-base/kdebugdialog:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeedu-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kdegames-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kdegraphics:4.1 **

kde-base/kdegraphics-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kinfocenter:4.1 **

kde-base/kde-l10n:4.1 **

kde-base/kdelibs:4.1 **

kde-base/kde-menu:4.1 **

kde-base/kde-menu-icons:4.1 **

kde-base/kde-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves:4.1 **

kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing:4.1 **

kde-base/kdenetwork-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kdepasswd:4.1 **

kde-base/kdepimlibs:4.1 **

kde-base/kdesdk-kioslaves:4.1 **

kde-base/kdesdk-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kdesdk-misc:4.1 **

kde-base/kdesdk-scripts:4.1 **

kde-base/kdessh:4.1 **

kde-base/kdesu:4.1 **

kde-base/kdetoys-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kdeutils-meta:4.1 **

kde-base/kde-wallpapers:4.1 **

kde-base/kdf:4.1 **

kde-base/kdialog:4.1 **

kde-base/kdm:4.1 **

kde-base/kdnssd:4.1 **

kde-base/keditbookmarks:4.1 **

kde-base/kfile:4.1 **

kde-base/kfind:4.1 **

kde-base/kfloppy:4.1 **

kde-base/kfourinline:4.1 **

kde-base/kgamma:4.1 **

kde-base/kgeography:4.1 **

kde-base/kget:4.1 **

kde-base/kgoldrunner:4.1 **

kde-base/kgpg:4.1 **

kde-base/khangman:4.1 **

kde-base/khelpcenter:4.1 **

kde-base/khotkeys:4.1 **

kde-base/kig:4.1 **

kde-base/kioclient:4.1 **

kde-base/kiriki:4.1 **

kde-base/kiten:4.1 **

kde-base/kjots:4.1 **

kde-base/kjumpingcube:4.1 **

kde-base/klettres:4.1 **

kde-base/klines:4.1 **

kde-base/klipper:4.1 **

kde-base/kmag:4.1 **

kde-base/kmahjongg:4.1 **

kde-base/kmenuedit:4.1 **

kde-base/kmilo:4.1 **

kde-base/kmimetypefinder:4.1 **

kde-base/kmines:4.1 **

kde-base/kmix:4.1 **

kde-base/kmousetool:4.1 **

kde-base/kmouth:4.1 **

kde-base/kmplot:4.1 **

kde-base/knetattach:4.1 **

kde-base/knetwalk:4.1 **

kde-base/knetworkconf:4.1 **

kde-base/knewsticker:4.1 **

kde-base/knewstuff:4.1 **

kde-base/knotify:4.1 **

kde-base/kolf:4.1 **

kde-base/kolourpaint:4.1 **

kde-base/kompare:4.1 **

kde-base/konqueror:4.1 **

kde-base/konquest:4.1 **

kde-base/konsole:4.1 **

kde-base/kopete:4.1 **

kde-base/kpasswdserver:4.1 **

kde-base/kpat:4.1 **

kde-base/kpercentage:4.1 **

kde-base/kppp:4.1 **

kde-base/kquitapp:4.1 **

kde-base/krdc:4.1 **

kde-base/kreadconfig:4.1 **

kde-base/kreversi:4.1 **

kde-base/krfb:4.1 **

kde-base/kruler:4.1 **

kde-base/krunner:4.1 **

kde-base/ksame:4.1 **

kde-base/kscd:4.1 **

kde-base/kscreensaver:4.1 **

kde-base/kshisen:4.1 **

kde-base/ksmserver:4.1 **

kde-base/ksnapshot:4.1 **

kde-base/kspaceduel:4.1 **

kde-base/ksplash:4.1 **

kde-base/ksquares:4.1 **

kde-base/kstars:4.1 **

kde-base/kstart:4.1 **

kde-base/kstartupconfig:4.1 **

kde-base/kstyles:4.1 **

kde-base/ksudoku:4.1 **

kde-base/ksysguard:4.1 **

kde-base/ksystraycmd:4.1 **

kde-base/kteatime:4.1 **

kde-base/ktimer:4.1 **

kde-base/ktimezoned:4.1 **

kde-base/ktip:4.1 **

kde-base/ktouch:4.1 **

kde-base/ktraderclient:4.1 **

kde-base/kttsd:4.1 **

kde-base/ktuberling:4.1 **

kde-base/kturtle:4.1 **

kde-base/ktux:4.1 **

kde-base/kuiserver:4.1 **

kde-base/kuiviewer:4.1 **

kde-base/kurifilter-plugins:4.1 **

kde-base/kuser:4.1 **

kde-base/kwallet:4.1 **

kde-base/kweather:4.1 **

kde-base/kwin:4.1 **

kde-base/kwordquiz:4.1 **

kde-base/kworldclock:4.1 **

kde-base/kwrite:4.1 **

kde-base/libkcddb:4.1 **

kde-base/libkcompactdisc:4.1 **

kde-base/libkdeedu:4.1 **

kde-base/libkdegames:4.1 **

kde-base/libkmahjongg:4.1 **

kde-base/libkonq:4.1 **

kde-base/libkscan:4.1 **

kde-base/libkworkspace:4.1 **

kde-base/libplasma:4.1 **

kde-base/libtaskmanager:4.1 **

kde-base/lilo-config:4.1 **

kde-base/lskat:4.1 **

kde-base/marble:4.1 **

kde-base/nepomuk:4.1 **

kde-base/nsplugins:4.1 **

kde-base/okular:4.1 **

kde-base/parley:4.1 **

kde-base/phonon:4.1 **

kde-base/plasma:4.1 **

kde-base/poxml:4.1 **

~kde-base/qimageblitz-0.0.4 **

kde-base/secpolicy:4.1 **

kde-base/solid:4.1 **

kde-base/soliduiserver:4.1 **

kde-base/strigi-analyzer:4.1 **

kde-base/superkaramba:4.1 **

kde-base/svgpart:4.1 **

kde-base/sweeper:4.1 **

kde-base/systemsettings:4.1 **

kde-base/umbrello:4.1 **

media-gfx/digikam **

media-plugins/kipi-plugins **

#passage à qt-4.4.0

x11-libs/qt

x11-libs/qt-assistant

x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns

media-sound/amarok:4.1 **

x11-libs/qt-phonon:4

kde-base/phonon-xine:4.1 **

dev-python/PyQt4

dev-python/sip

media-libs/libkexiv2

media-libs/libkdcraw

#fin pour kde 4.1
```

package.unmask:

```
#pour kde 4

kde-base/kde-meta:4.1

kde-base/amor:4.1

kde-base/ark:4.1

kde-base/blinken:4.1

kde-base/bovo:4.1

kde-base/cervisia:4.1

kde-base/dolphin:4.1

kde-base/drkonqi:4.1

kde-base/gwenview:4.1

kde-base/juk:4.1

kde-base/kalgebra:4.1

kde-base/kalzium:4.1

kde-base/kamera:4.1

kde-base/kanagram:4.1

kde-base/kappfinder:4.1

kde-base/kapptemplate:4.1

kde-base/kate:4.1

kde-base/katomic:4.1

kde-base/kbattleship:4.1

kde-base/kblackbox:4.1

kde-base/kbounce:4.1

kde-base/kbruch:4.1

kde-base/kbugbuster:4.1

kde-base/kcachegrind:4.1

kde-base/kcalc:4.1

kde-base/kcharselect:4.1

kde-base/kcheckpass:4.1

kde-base/kcminit:4.1

kde-base/kcmshell:4.1

kde-base/kcolorchooser:4.1

kde-base/kcontrol:4.1

kde-base/kcron:4.1

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-colorschemes:4.1

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-iconthemes:4.1

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-meta:4.1

kde-base/kdeaccounts-plugin:4.1

kde-base/kdeadmin-meta:4.1

kde-base/kdeartwork-colorschemes:4.1

kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons:4.1

kde-base/kdeartwork-icewm-themes:4.1

kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes:4.1

kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver:4.1

kde-base/kdeartwork-kworldclock:4.1

kde-base/kdeartwork-meta:4.1

kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds:4.1

kde-base/kdeartwork-styles:4.1

kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers:4.1

kde-base/kdebase-data:4.1

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves:4.1

kde-base/kdebase-meta:4.1

kde-base/kdebase-startkde:4.1

kde-base/kdebugdialog:4.1

kde-base/kdeedu-meta:4.1

kde-base/kdegames-meta:4.1

kde-base/kdegraphics-meta:4.1

kde-base/kinfocenter:4.1

kde-base/kdelibs:4.1

kde-base/kde-l10n:4.1

kde-base/kde-menu:4.1

kde-base/kde-menu-icons:4.1

kde-base/kde-meta:4.1

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves:4.1

kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta:4.1

kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing:4.1

kde-base/kdenetwork-meta:4.1

kde-base/kdepasswd:4.1

kde-base/kdepimlibs:4.1

kde-base/kdesdk-kioslaves:4.1

kde-base/kdesdk-meta:4.1

kde-base/kdesdk-misc:4.1

kde-base/kdesdk-scripts:4.1

kde-base/kdessh:4.1

kde-base/kdesu:4.1

kde-base/kdetoys-meta:4.1

kde-base/kdeutils-meta:4.1

kde-base/kde-wallpapers:4.1

kde-base/kdf:4.1

kde-base/kdialog:4.1

kde-base/kdm:4.1

kde-base/kdnssd:4.1

kde-base/keditbookmarks:4.1

kde-base/kfile:4.1

kde-base/kfind:4.1

kde-base/kfloppy:4.1

kde-base/kfourinline:4.1

kde-base/kgamma:4.1

kde-base/kgeography:4.1

kde-base/kget:4.1

kde-base/kgoldrunner:4.1

kde-base/kgpg:4.1

kde-base/khangman:4.1

kde-base/khelpcenter:4.1

kde-base/khotkeys:4.1

kde-base/kig:4.1

kde-base/kioclient:4.1

kde-base/kiriki:4.1

kde-base/kiten:4.1

kde-base/kjots:4.1

kde-base/kjumpingcube:4.1

kde-base/klettres:4.1

kde-base/klines:4.1

kde-base/klipper:4.1

kde-base/kmag:4.1

kde-base/kmahjongg:4.1

kde-base/kmenuedit:4.1

kde-base/kmilo:4.1

kde-base/kmimetypefinder:4.1

kde-base/kmines:4.1

kde-base/kmix:4.1

kde-base/kmousetool:4.1

kde-base/kmouth:4.1

kde-base/kmplot:4.1

kde-base/knetattach:4.1

kde-base/knetwalk:4.1

kde-base/knetworkconf:4.1

kde-base/knewsticker:4.1

kde-base/knewstuff:4.1

kde-base/knotify:4.1

kde-base/kolf:4.1

kde-base/kolourpaint:4.1

kde-base/kompare:4.1

kde-base/konqueror:4.1

kde-base/konquest:4.1

kde-base/konsole:4.1

kde-base/kopete:4.1

kde-base/kpasswdserver:4.1

kde-base/kpat:4.1

kde-base/kpercentage:4.1

kde-base/kppp:4.1

kde-base/kquitapp:4.1

kde-base/krdc:4.1

kde-base/kreadconfig:4.1

kde-base/kreversi:4.1

kde-base/krfb:4.1

kde-base/kruler:4.1

kde-base/krunner:4.1

kde-base/ksame:4.1

kde-base/kscd:4.1

kde-base/kscreensaver:4.1

kde-base/kshisen:4.1

kde-base/ksmserver:4.1

kde-base/ksnapshot:4.1

kde-base/kspaceduel:4.1

kde-base/ksplash:4.1

kde-base/ksquares:4.1

kde-base/kstars:4.1

kde-base/kstart:4.1

kde-base/kstartupconfig:4.1

kde-base/kstyles:4.1

kde-base/ksudoku:4.1

kde-base/ksysguard:4.1

kde-base/ksystraycmd:4.1

kde-base/kteatime:4.1

kde-base/ktimer:4.1

kde-base/ktimezoned:4.1

kde-base/ktip:4.1

kde-base/ktouch:4.1

kde-base/ktraderclient:4.1

kde-base/kttsd:4.1

kde-base/ktuberling:4.1

kde-base/kturtle:4.1

kde-base/ktux:4.1

kde-base/kuiserver:4.1

kde-base/kuiviewer:4.1

kde-base/kurifilter-plugins:4.1

kde-base/kuser:4.1

kde-base/kwallet:4.1

kde-base/kweather:4.1

kde-base/kwin:4.1

kde-base/kwordquiz:4.1

kde-base/kworldclock:4.1

kde-base/kwrite:4.1

kde-base/libkcddb:4.1

kde-base/libkcompactdisc:4.1

kde-base/libkdeedu:4.1

kde-base/libkdegames:4.1

kde-base/libkmahjongg:4.1

kde-base/libkonq:4.1

kde-base/libkscan:4.1

kde-base/libkworkspace:4.1

kde-base/libplasma:4.1

kde-base/libtaskmanager:4.1

kde-base/lilo-config:4.1

kde-base/lskat:4.1

kde-base/marble:4.1

kde-base/nepomuk:4.1

kde-base/nsplugins:4.1

kde-base/okular:4.1

kde-base/parley:4.1

kde-base/phonon:4.1

kde-base/plasma:4.1

kde-base/poxml:4.1

kde-base/qimageblitz

kde-base/secpolicy:4.1

kde-base/solid:4.1

kde-base/soliduiserver:4.1

kde-base/strigi-analyzer:4.1

kde-base/superkaramba:4.1

kde-base/svgpart:4.1

kde-base/sweeper:4.1

kde-base/systemsettings:4.1

kde-base/umbrello:4.1

x11-libs/qt-qt3support

x11-libs/qt-gui

x11-libs/qt-dbus

x11-libs/qt-core

x11-libs/qt-script

x11-libs/qt-sql

x11-libs/qt-svg

dev-libs/soprano

x11-libs/qt-opengl

x11-libs/qt-test

x11-libs/qt-webkit

# Masked qca-2.0 and dependencies for further testing, bug #129536

app-crypt/qca:2

app-crypt/qca-cyrus:2

app-crypt/qca-gnupg:2

app-crypt/qca-logger:2

app-crypt/qca-ossl:2

app-crypt/qca-pkcs11:2

~app-text/poppler-0.8.0

~app-text/poppler-bindings-0.8.0

#passage à qt-4.4.0

x11-libs/qt

x11-libs/qt-assistant

x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns

media-sound/amarok:4.1

x11-libs/qt-phonon:4

kde-base/phonon-xine:4.1

dev-python/PyQt4
```

Cette liste me permet d'installer kde-meta-4.1.0 et amarok-2.0 . Si tu veux tester kde-svn, il faudra remplacer les ":4.1" par ":kde-svn"  et faire quelques ajustements. Ca fait dans les 450 pacquets a installer. Bon courage!

----------

## yoyo

Question stupide en passant : kde-4.x est slotté par rapport à kde-3.y donc on peut avoir les deux en parallèle. Mais quid des autres paquets type amarok ?

D'après ton fichier il semble slotté (media-sound/amarok:4.1) mais est-ce vraiment le cas ?

Et tiens, tant que je suis là : je ne me souviens plus comment "agréger" des fichiers types package.keywords ?

----------

## bob1977

kde et amarok sont bien slottés:

 *Quote:*   

> media-sound/amarok
> 
>      Available versions:  
> 
> 	(0)	1.4.8 1.4.9.1 (~)1.4.9.1-r1 [M]**1.4.9999-r2
> ...

 

Dans le ~home, il y a .kde-3.5 et .kde-4.1 qui contiennent chacun la config utilisateur de kde et des applications kde dont amarok. Amarok-1.86 pars d'une config vierge donc il faut le reconfigurer ( redefinition de la collection, ...). On ne risque pas de perdre sa BD initiale et c'est le plus important. Car ces versions ( kde-4.1 et amarok-2.0) sont des versions alpha ou beta pas tout a fait finies. Amarok permet d'ecouter de la musique de jamendo, magnatunes et 2-3 autres sites legaux, son interface a beaucoup changé mais il manque encore pas mal de fonctionalités et aucun script ne fonctionne encore dessus. 

 Kde-4.1 a un très beau look, permet de rajouter des widgets sur le bureau mais il manque encore plein d'options de configurations ( par ex, la molette ne permet pas de passer d'un bureau à l'autre).

 En ce qui concerne l'agrégation des packages.keywords, je ne sais pas comment faire mais c'est vrai que ca serait plus pratique que le copier/coller surtout pour la suppression.

EDIT: En fait, dans man portage,

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/portage/
> 
>               Any  file  in  this directory that begins with "package." can be
> 
>               more than just a flat file.  If it is a directory, then all  the
> ...

 

Donc, il suffit de créer un repertoire package.keywords et tous les fichiers dedans seront concaténés. Idem pour package.mask ...

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Intéressant cette histoire de répertoire package.keywords/kde... 

Mais c'est fonctionnel à partir de quelle version de portage ??

Vivement que kde 4.1 soit disponible en tildarché   :Laughing: 

Sinon concernant amarok, il est possible de  faire fonctionner amarok 1.4.*  sur kde 4.1.* ??

----------

## bob1977

Bonjour Kazuya,

 *Quote:*   

> Intéressant cette histoire de répertoire package.keywords/kde...
> 
> Mais c'est fonctionnel à partir de quelle version de portage ??
> 
> 

 

 Je ne l'ai pas testé mais je l'ai dans mon man portage-2.1.4.4 ( version stable).

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon concernant amarok, il est possible de faire fonctionner amarok 1.4.* sur kde 4.1.* ??

  Par defaut, sous kde-4.1, c'est amarok-2.0 et sous kde-3.5, c'est amarok-1.4.  Peut-etre qu'en précisant le chemin absolu, on peut lancer amarok-1.4. Je ne peux pas tester, je suis en train de compiler kde-meta-4.1.0

----------

## boozo

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Intéressant cette histoire de répertoire package.keywords/kde... 
> 
> Mais c'est fonctionnel à partir de quelle version de portage ??
> ...

 

Version de portage je ne sais plus mais à vue de nez je crois que c'est dispo depuis fin 2004 ~ début 2005

----------

## Dismantr

Je confirme.

Il n'y a que les nouvelles options dont on débat en moment dans le chroniques de geeks qui sont réservées à l'unstable.

EDIT : ce n'est plus dans les chroniques mais ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-702344.htmlLast edited by Dismantr on Thu Jul 31, 2008 1:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kazuya

Ok c'est cool, merci.

Je viens de mettre ceci en place, maintenant je m'occupe de "couper" petit à petit mon ancien fichier "package.keywords" en plusieurs   :Smile:  il paraitra moins énorme comme ça ^^

----------

## Madtree

Pour les histoires de packets à démasquer pour KDE 4.1, les fichiers de config qui vont bien sont disponibles dans "/<chemin vers l'overlay/Documentation/portage/".

Il faut copier seulement les fichers *-4.1.keywords, sinon, portage proposera des ebuilds live par default.

----------

## CryoGen

Personne n'a eu de soucis avec Nepomuk ?

```
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- The following external packages were located on your system.

-- This installation will have the extra features provided by these packages.

+ Soprano

+ Nepomuk

Congratulations! All external packages have been found.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- Configuring done

-- Generating done

-- Build files have been written to: /var/tmp/paludis/kde-base-nepomuk-4.1.0/work/nepomuk_build

make -j2

>>> Done src_compile

>>> Starting builtin_saveenv

>>> Done builtin_saveenv

>>> Completed ebuild phases loadenv unpack compile saveenv

>>> Running ebuild phases loadenv install saveenv as root:root...

>>> Starting builtin_loadenv

>>> Done builtin_loadenv

>>> Starting src_install

make -j2 install DESTDIR=/var/tmp/paludis/kde-base-nepomuk-4.1.0/image/

make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.

/usr/libexec/paludis/utils/emake: emake returned error 2

!!! ERROR in kde-base/nepomuk-4.1.0:

!!! In cmake-utils_src_install at line 1158

!!! Make install failed

!!! Call stack:

!!!    * cmake-utils_src_install (/var/tmp/paludis/kde-base-nepomuk-4.1.0/temp/loadsaveenv:1158)

!!!    * kde4overlay-meta_src_install (/var/tmp/paludis/kde-base-nepomuk-4.1.0/temp/loadsaveenv:3474)

!!!    * src_install (/var/tmp/paludis/kde-base-nepomuk-4.1.0/temp/loadsaveenv:4325)

!!!    * ebuild_f_install (/usr/libexec/paludis/0/src_install.bash:46)

!!!    * ebuild_main (/usr/libexec/paludis/ebuild.bash:463)

!!!    * main (/usr/libexec/paludis/ebuild.bash:478)

diefunc: making ebuild PID 1196 exit with error

die trap: exiting with error.

Install error:

  * In program paludis (--log-level warning --dl-reinstall if-use-changed --dl-reinstall-scm weekly --dl-downgrade warning --dl-blocks accumulate --show-reasons summary --show-use-descriptions changed --resume-command-template /tmp/palTMPXXXXXX --continue-on-failure if-satisfied --debug-build none) -i kde-base/dolphin:

  * When performing install action from command line:

  * When executing install task:

  * When installing 'kde-base/nepomuk-4.1.0:4.1::kde4-overlay':

  * Install error: Install failed for 'kde-base/nepomuk-4.1.0:4.1::kde4-overlay'
```

Il me le faut pour Dolphin   :Crying or Very sad: 

Une idée ? Je galère dessus depuis hier :/

----------

## Dismantr

Chez moi, ce genre d'erreurs se résolvent avec un :

emerge -vautND system

emerge -vautND world

puis :

emerge --depclean

en enfin,

revdep-rebuild autant de fois que nécessaire....

Après, la compilation des applis qui ne marchait pas s'est généralement débloquée ; essaye, ça coûte rien que du temps et de l'électricité  :Mr. Green:  ; d'autant que dans tous les cas, ça fera pas de mal à ton système  :Wink: 

(oublie pas la première commande ; la dernière fois, c'est parce que je n'avais pas recompiler system que ça foirrait....)

----------

## CryoGen

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> Chez moi, ce genre d'erreurs se résolvent avec un :
> 
> emerge -vautND system
> 
> emerge -vautND world
> ...

 

 :Crying or Very sad:  Ca va mettre 3 plombes XD

----------

## CryoGen

Suffisait de recompiler strigi   :Laughing: 

USE flags: clucene dbus exiv2 fam qt4 -debug -hyperestraier -inotify -test

----------

## loopx

C'est quand que l'on pourra utiliser KDE4 sans rien démasquer si on est en unstable avec l'arbre officiel ?

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

ça devrait être dans la semaine, d'après ce que j'ai lu sur la partie anglaise du forum, généralement ça met 1 semaine à arriver dans portage...

----------

## CryoGen

Faudrait déjà qu'ils démasquent qt-4.4   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## apocryphe

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> ça devrait être dans la semaine, d'après ce que j'ai lu sur la partie anglaise du forum, généralement ça met 1 semaine à arriver dans portage...

 

c'est valable pour la plupart des soft, mais la c'est une version majeur de kde donc ca met beaucoup plus de temps (jdirais 2/3semaines), de plus c est une version pas encore vraiment destiné au public mais plutot pas mal au dev....

en plus avec toute les merde avec nvidia.... ca risque pas d etre integré dans la semaine je pense  :Smile: 

bon je pense que je vais rester sous 3.5  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Perso le truc qui me refroidit, c'est que j'ai une forte impression qu'il sera quasi impossible de se débarrasser proprement de KDE 3 et d'installer KDE 4... et là, devoir réinstaller mes Gentoo... ça me fait déjà flipper.

"""Heureusement""" que KDE 4 ne sera pas démasqué dans portage avant... euh, looonnnnnnnnngtemps  :Laughing: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Pourquoi cela met autant de temps (on parle maintenant de deux/trois semaines maintenant   :Confused:  ) ? 

Si les ebuilds de l'overlay fonctionne bien, il suffit juste d'incorporer ceux-ci à portage, non ? 

Pardonnez-moi si j'ai dit des bêtises...

Mais du coup je sens que moi je vais mettre l'overlay....je risque de ne pas avoir la patience d'attendre encore plus longtemps....c'est juste embêtant parce qu'il faudra retirer l'overlay une fois que ce sera dans portage et recompiler une deuxième fois...

----------

## _Seth_

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Pourquoi cela met autant de temps (on parle maintenant de deux/trois semaines maintenant  ) ?
> 
> Si les ebuilds de l'overlay fonctionne bien, il suffit juste d'incorporer ceux-ci à portage, non ?
> ...

 

non pas de bêtises, mais les overlays même s'ils sont de plus en plus utilisés restent confinés à une maigre partie des utilisateurs de gentoo. Les overlays permettent d'avoir des premiers retours mais en arrivant dans l'arbre de portage les choses se compliquent car beaucoup plus d'utilisateurs (et donc de configs) vont l'utiliser, il faut donc être bien sûr qu'il n'y ait pas (trop) de problèmes. Et pour KDE, ça peut prendre beaucoup de temps.

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Mais du coup je sens que moi je vais mettre l'overlay....je risque de ne pas avoir la patience d'attendre encore plus longtemps....c'est juste embêtant parce qu'il faudra retirer l'overlay une fois que ce sera dans portage et recompiler une deuxième fois...

 

faut voir comment est configuré l'overlay mais grosso-modo soit tu as une version svn/bleeding edge de kde et dans ce cas tu peux effectivement avoir à tout recompiler le jour où tu souhaites passer sur les releases officielles, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit ton cas. Sinon, si tu utilises déjà les releases officielles à travers l'overlay, il te suffira juste d'arrêter de mettre à jour ton overlay et ton kde se mettra à jour au fur et à mesure des updates sur l'arbre principal. Dans tout les cas, j'imagine que les personnes qui maintiennent l'overlay kde donneront toutes les informations nécessaires pour faire la transition le moment venu   :Wink: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Perso le truc qui me refroidit, c'est que j'ai une forte impression qu'il sera quasi impossible de se débarrasser proprement de KDE 3 et d'installer KDE 4... et là, devoir réinstaller mes Gentoo... ça me fait déjà flipper.
> 
> """Heureusement""" que KDE 4 ne sera pas démasqué dans portage avant... euh, looonnnnnnnnngtemps 

 

Perso, je suis pas convaincu qu'il soit si difficile que ça de se débarrasser de kde 3.5 proprement. Par contre, il me semble difficile de faire cohabiter les 2 sur une même machine.

Quoiqu'il en soit, tu pourras toujours jouer avec package.mask si d'aventures tu n'en veux absolument pas...

----------

## Madtree

KDE 3.5 et 4.1 devraient être installés dans des slots différents, donc pas de problèmes de conflits de ce coté... Le seul truc qu'il faut faire gaffe, c'est le ~/.kde (à déplacer/supprimer).

Pour se débarasser de la version 3.5, bah un petit nettoyage de fichier world et un emerge --depclean à la suite devrait faire l'affaire.

----------

## CryoGen

 *Madtree wrote:*   

> KDE 3.5 et 4.1 devraient être installés dans des slots différents, donc pas de problèmes de conflits de ce coté... Le seul truc qu'il faut faire gaffe, c'est le ~/.kde (à déplacer/supprimer).
> 
> Pour se débarasser de la version 3.5, bah un petit nettoyage de fichier world et un emerge --depclean à la suite devrait faire l'affaire.

 

Ca fait quelque temps que .kde est un lien vers .kde3.5 ou .kde4.1  :Wink:  Et il semble que ce lien est automatique   :Cool: 

Comme je le disais, le principal problème vient de qt4.4 qui est devenu complètement modulaire, donc faut updater les dépendances de tous les ebuilds ayant besoin de QT4 pour prendre en compte le nouveau système. Comme ce bouleau n'est pas terminé, QT4.4 est toujours masqué et sans QT4.4 pas de kde4.1...

----------

## ghoti

 *Madtree wrote:*   

> Pour se débarasser de la version 3.5, bah un petit nettoyage de fichier world et un emerge --depclean à la suite devrait faire l'affaire.

 

Et puis ceci pourrait aider (à faire avant d'installer la v.4) :

```
eix -I --only-names 'kde-(misc|base)/*'|xargs emerge -C
```

un --pretend ne serait pas inutile !  :Wink: 

----------

## jantallus

J'ai installé kde 4.1 en passant par layman avec l'overlays kdesvn-portage tout marche à part les updates :

```

emerge -uDpv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "kde-base/kdepimlibs:kde-svn" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdepimlibs-9999 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "kde-base/kode-9999" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for kde-base/kmail

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Je ne suis pas sur de vouloir le package kde-base/kdepimlibs-9999 le kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.1.0 me va très bien et en plus je n'arrive pas à le démasquer comme habituellement dans /etc/portage/package.keywords avec kde-base/kdepimlibs  ~x86.

----------

## Bapt

il suffit que tu masque les packages 9999

----------

## jantallus

comment les masquer tous sans le faire un par un .

----------

## Temet

```
eix kde-base/* | grep 9999
```

----------

## jantallus

En retour de eix kde-base/* | grep 9999 j'ai çà:

```
eix kde-base/* | grep 9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde4-svn)      **9999.4[3]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (0)     **9999.4[1]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       **9999[2]

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

     Available versions:  (~)0.9.84 (**)9999

     Installed versions:  9999(09:38:58 04.08.2008)

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

     Available versions:  (kde-svn)  **9999

     Available versions:  (kde-svn)  **9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

     Available versions:  ~4.1.0 **9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

     Available versions:  (kde-svn)  **9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

     Available versions:  (kde-svn)  **9999

     Available versions:  (kde-svn)  **9999

     Available versions:  (kde-svn)  **9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

     Available versions:  (kde-svn)  **9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

     Available versions:  (kde-svn)  **9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

        (kde-svn)       (**)9999

     Available versions:  (kde4-svn)  **9999.4

     Available versions:  (kde4-svn)  **9999.4

```

Où sont les noms des ebuilds ?

----------

## Temet

Ah oups, j'ai bourdé   :Laughing: 

EDIT : 

```
eix -c kde-base/* | grep 9999 | awk -F" " '{print $2}'
```

----------

## jantallus

Ok merci beaucoup ça marche nickel par contre ça veut dire quoi exactement awk -F" " '{print $2}' histoire de devenir un peu moins bête.

----------

## Temet

le -F" " c'est pour dire que le séparateur est l'espace.

le '{print $2}' c'est pour ne garder que le deuxième mot de la ligne

En fait, tu pouvais rajouter 

```
| sed 's/$/-9999/g'
```

 derrière  :Wink: 

----------

## jantallus

J 'ai un autre petit soucis j'ai les effets de bureaux de kwin qui ne fonctionnent pas, peut-être est-ce dû à ma carte nvidia, j'ai entendu parlé de problèmes ?

----------

## Temet

1/ t'as installé le driver NVidia?

2/ t'as activé les effets? (quoi? ça arrive même aux meilleurs ^^)

----------

## jantallus

Oui j'ai fait tout ça mais je vais quand même réinstaller le driver nvidia pour voir.

----------

## jantallus

Non ça ne marche pas mieux les effets sont activés le driver est bien installé et opérationnel mais toujours pas d'effets .

----------

## Temet

Ca te dit quoi "eselect list opengl" ? (j'espère que c'est la bonne commande, j'ai pas d'accès à ma Gentoo là)

----------

## jantallus

Voilà le résultat d'eselect :

```

eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

----------

## Animatrix

J'ai une erreur de compilation avec kdepimlibs-4.1.0 :

```
[ 60%] [ 60%] Building CXX object syndication/CMakeFiles/syndication.dir/personimpl.o

Building CXX object syndication/CMakeFiles/syndication.dir/loader.o

[ 60%] Building CXX object syndication/CMakeFiles/syndication.dir/global.o

[ 60%] Building CXX object syndication/CMakeFiles/syndication.dir/dataretriever.o

[ 60%] Building CXX object syndication/CMakeFiles/syndication.dir/specificitemvisitor.o

[ 61%] [ 61%] Building CXX object syndication/CMakeFiles/syndication.dir/specificitem.o

Building CXX object syndication/CMakeFiles/syndication.dir/specificdocument.o

[ 61%] Building CXX object syndication/CMakeFiles/syndication.dir/abstractparser.o

[ 61%] Building CXX object syndication/CMakeFiles/syndication.dir/syndication_automoc.o

Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libsyndication.so

[ 61%] Built target syndication

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.1.0 failed.

```

savez-vous comment le résoudre ?

----------

## bob1977

Bonsoir Animatrix,

  Je pense qu'il doit y avoir une erreur plus haut dans tes logs sinon je ne vois pas ( à part revdeprebuild et emerge -e world ...).

----------

## Animatrix

 *bob1977 wrote:*   

> Bonsoir Animatrix,
> 
>   Je pense qu'il doit y avoir une erreur plus haut dans tes logs sinon je ne vois pas ( à part revdeprebuild et emerge -e world ...).

 

Voila le log complet : http://pastebin.com/f4f1bd1e4

Rien du coté du revdep-rebuild

----------

## bob1977

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.1.0/work/kdepimlibs_build/akonadi/controladaptor.cpp: In member function ‘void ControlAdaptor::reconfigure()’:
> 
> #
> ...

 

 Essaye de recompiler akonadi (  kde-base/akonadi ou app-office/akonadi-server je pense plutot que c'est le premier).

PS: Si une compilation plante, il faut remonter dans les logs jusqu'a ce qu'on la voie. En effet, comme il y a plusieurs make qui compilent en meme temps, si l'un d'entre eux a une erreur, portage que tous soient finis pour faire le rapport de l'echec

----------

## Animatrix

 *bob1977 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   #
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.1.0/work/kdepimlibs_build/akonadi/controladaptor.cpp: In member function ‘void ControlAdaptor::reconfigure()’:
> 
> #
> ...

 

J'ai emergé kde-meta, donc je laissais faire portage.

En fait, akonadi-server était en 9999, alors qu'il devait être en 1.0.0

Akonadi (tout court) dépend de kdepimlibs

Sinon pour l'erreur, d'habitude, ca se situe beaucoup plus proche de l'erreur...

Merci

----------

## Zoboulo

@jantallus :

Pour activer les effets graphiques j'ai du ajouter cette ligne

Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

à la section device de mon /etc/X11/xorg.conf .

Vérifies aussi que ta profondeur de couleur est bien 24 bits, et que l'option Composite est bien activée dans la section Extensions.

----------

## jantallus

Oui tout ça est bien activé dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf mais en fait pour lancer les effets je n'avais pas les bons uses flag opengl xcomposite pour kwin par contre maintenant ils se lancent mais avec un écran noir et juste le curseur de la souris  :Sad: 

----------

